# Eye Infections?



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

I searched for this topic in "health problems" and didn't see anything on the topic. Apologies if this has been addressed somewhere and I missed it.

Hobie has some thick, yellow discharge coming out of both eyes. I noticed it Saturday evening. Yesterday they were really crusty.

She's acting normal otherwise.

We made an appointment for tomorrow to see the vet. Any ideas what the problem could be and where she may have contracted this?

She had a bordetella nasal vaccination on Sat and I was wondering if it may be a reaction?

Or maybe she caught something at Doggy Day Camp or the Dog Park.

Thanks for any ideas! We hate to see her in a non-normal V state. :-[


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Snickers had an eye infection a couple of weeks ago. I took him to the vet and he gave me eye drops that I needed to put in his eyes 3 times a day. The infection cleared up in two days. Kept him away from other dogs since it's a form of conjunctivitis. The vet said that it could have been a number of things: dog park, grass, other dogs in the neighborhood etc....


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian had the same problem a while back. We gave him polysporin eye drops from teh drug store. Spoke to the vet about it and she said that would be fine. Used those as directed and would clean his eyes with a soft damp cloth everyday. 
He was cleared up in a few days.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

So the vet gave Hobie some antibiotic pills to take for 5 days. She said it may have been a reaction to the bordetella intranasal vaccination she received last week. Glad we took her!

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Jupiter4Jackie (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm taking my 5 month old puppy to the vet tomorrow for the same reason. Could be a reaction to the Lepto shot, or an infection- not sure..


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Pacer had the same problem a couple weeks ago. His was thought to be from having run into a Christmas tree branch and causing irritation to his eye. Are eye infections common? What can you use from the drug store?


----------



## Brodie (Feb 13, 2010)

Brodie had an eye infection a while back when we took him to the dog park for the first time. Our vet said it could have been an allergic reaction to the bark mulch or he could have just gotten dust in his eyes. In the States, it's a prescription, but in Canada, you can get Polysporin eye/ear drops. We used it twice a day for a week and it cleared up completely! Who knew dogs could get pink eye and not be contagious?!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

We were just chatting about an eye problem in the "General" thread, and so I thought maybe I should post this information here as well. If your Vizsla is having repeated bouts of eye infections, they might be caused by underlying eye conditions. My boy, Willie had both "ectropion" and "entropion" when I got him from the dog pound. These can be researched on Google. They really involve the eyelids, not the actual eyeballs. If your dog has them, what can result is a lifetime of eye infections. Willie had surgery (modified arrowhead procedure) about two months after I brought him home, and it fixed the problem completely. Unfortunately, for these two conditions (ectropion and entropion) the only fix is surgical. Anyhow, he is doing so well now, and I have never regretted having his eyelids corrected. I'm posting a link to a website below that explains general canine eye testing. Hope it is helpful:

http://www.ehow.com/about_6537215_canine-eye-testing.html


----------

